# where to buy hst equipment



## jim leflour (Mar 13, 2011)

anyone know where i can get hst equipment in the us?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jim, welcome to WDF. Please go to the bio section and tell us a little about yourself (it's required). Thank you. What is "hst"? I'm sure it will be something that makes me go "duh". 

DFrost


----------



## jim leflour (Mar 13, 2011)

hst makes all kinds of great sleeves and other training equipment there based in slovakia though i was hoping to find someone who knows a vender in the us that sells there stuff


----------

